# Rao's Spaghetti Sauce



## letscook (Jan 10, 2008)

Just curious, I have been hearing alot of Roa's in NYC and how good their meatball and sauce are.  I have seen their recipe from one of the morning show where they made their meatball, Their are very close to mine.  But wonder if anyone new how they make their sauce.  I see they sell it, lil pricey for me even just to order it and try it.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 10, 2008)

They sell in in supermarkets on the East Coast but it's $6+ .  I can't imagine buying it.  I do have a colleague who says it's good, but not sure she could really tell the diff between it and Barilla sauce, frankly.

I haven't used jarred sauce in a very long time since I have so much of my own frozen.


----------



## Dancook2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have bought it before in the supermarket.  It is good but nothing special.  It is at the high end of the store bought sauce.
I personaly like Patsy's Sause.  Alot of supermarkets carry this high end sause, not cheap.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 16, 2008)

You will be paying for the name. 

Realistically, it is just tomato sauce, nothing to write home about.


----------



## Dancook2 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Jar Sauce*

These jar sauces are great if you are in a hurry.  But if you have the time make a homemade sauce.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2008)

rao's is average sauce, imo. vincent's is better. at $10 per quart, it had better be.

unfortunately, the stuff they sell in stores is different than what you can buy that's bottled in the restaurant. not nearly as good.

like tatt said, it's just sauce. you can do as well at home.

one trick they do is add a lot of good quality olive oil. that changes both the flavor and texture enough to make a difference, but it's hard to detect.


----------



## Caine (Jan 16, 2008)

If I was going to buy a jarred sauce (Grandma, forgive the thought!), I'd go for the Paul Newman stuff. At least the money goes to worthy causes.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 16, 2008)

You're just paying for the name.  There's no way on this planet that I would spend the $6.99 price asked for a jar of Rao's sauce.  Good grief - IT'S TOMATO SAUCE FOLKS!!  LOL!!

You can make the same thing from a large $1.50 can of imported canned tomatoes, some sauteed onion, garlic, peppers, etc., etc. that will be just as good if not better than that $6.99 fancy schmancy restaurant-name sauce.

My favorite jarred sauces are Barilla & Bertolli.  I used to buy Paul Newman's stuff, but found many of the sauces contained a high amount of corn syrup, which I don't like.  The money may go to worthy causes, but I don't need the corn syrup - lol!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 16, 2008)

Dont know if you guys have  Uncle Giuseppe's super markets in your are ( im in new york ),  But their sauce is actually pretty good too.  You can tell its ' home made' because some times you can taste the slight ' over cooked taste/ burn at the bottom of the pot taste'.  Not that i like that taste, but we have all been there, and just knowing that it is closer to home made than the jarred stuff is a good thing.  Also pricey , about $6 - $10 a quart depending on what kind you get.  

ps.  I still make my own, but when i saw all the different sauce varieties , i had to give it a shot.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 16, 2008)

I carried 3 jars of it home in my suitcase from Savannah.  It was good, probably better than most jarred sauces, but not great enough that I would carry it home again.


----------

